# H&H Cocahoe Minnow



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Friend of my dad was talking plastics and said the Cocahoe Minnow used to be his go to lure back in th day. He mentioned H&H now produces this lure in China and wonders if it is still the same lure as it was in the 80's. 
Anyone still fish this on a regular basis? Is it still the same quality now as it was when made in USA?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

They still catch fish

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

the cocahoe works for me in the lights and in the birds. not the best for sneaky fishin.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

H&H Cocahoes and Sparkle Beetles are the "Ole Reliables"!! Still use em esp. in the surf. Wish I had a dime for each of the trout, flounder and reds I've caught on em. 

Chartreuse, Purple /Chartreuse (LSU), Avocado/Chartreuse, Smoke/Red Flake, White/ 
Red Tail (Flounder killer)


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

They seem the same quality to me and fish still hit them.

-hook


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Stick a glass rattle in them for more bang. I still like the clear/glitter.


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Is there a preference, 3" or 4" queen?


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

4" queen, purple/chartruese gets my vote


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

MLB01 said:


> Friend of my dad was talking plastics and said the Cocahoe Minnow used to be his go to lure back in th day. He mentioned H&H now produces this lure in China and wonders if it is still the same lure as it was in the 80's.
> Anyone still fish this on a regular basis? Is it still the same quality now as it was when made in USA?


You are talking my language. H&H 3" TUXEDO Cocahoe is my confidence bait. In the surf, in the lights, grasslines, reef, flats, potholes, weedless, weightless, on a jig head, under a popping cork,,, y'all can keep the chk boys, wigglers, and gulp. I'll sling my cocahoe on a screw lock all day and string flounder, trout, and reds. Plus 1.97 for a pack of 10?!?!? Come on now... It's a no brainer.

That color is a spot on mullet imitation, and has great tail action. The flounder thump that thing; I caught a 27in blanket in May along with a limit plus on one cocahoe.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't know where they're made as long as they work. Might be the best plastic out there for the price. $2 for 10 and they last and still have great action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isle of breton (Jun 16, 2011)

*H & h cocahoe*

It must have been 15 years ago, we went out of Venice and headed out to Breton Island to try our luck. We had every color of Cocahoe that they had. We cast from one end of the island to the other looking for trout. It was hit and miss until we reached the east end of the island. We were trying all colors and sizes and I had a hard hit on my 3 inch Cocahoe in strawberry metal flake. I think I had a red jig head. It was a week day and we were the only boat there. We were on em for about 15 minutes when they started moving toward the beach. We anchored up and bailed out to do some wading. My buddy wasn't getting bit so he switched to the strawberry m/f color and we were both in the fish once we caught up with them. We were out past the 2nd gut and casting toward the shore. The trout were moving back and forth near the 1st gut and we were catching on at least every other cast. Our bent rods attracted the attention of another boat and they stayed a good ways out and were just watching us bring the trout in. We were at our limit on trout so we motioned for them to join us and we didn't have to say it twice. There were three fishermen and they had plenty of cocahoes and were chunkin like crazy but none were gettin bit. They had none in the strawberry color so we let them have what we had left since we were done, and just like that the catch was on again. I'll never forget that day.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

isle of breton said:


> It must have been 15 years ago, we went out of Venice and headed out to Breton Island to try our luck. We had every color of Cocahoe that they had. We cast from one end of the island to the other looking for trout. It was hit and miss until we reached the east end of the island. We were trying all colors and sizes and I had a hard hit on my 3 inch Cocahoe in strawberry metal flake. I think I had a red jig head. It was a week day and we were the only boat there. We were on em for about 15 minutes when they started moving toward the beach. We anchored up and bailed out to do some wading. My buddy wasn't getting bit so he switched to the strawberry m/f color and we were both in the fish once we caught up with them. We were out past the 2nd gut and casting toward the shore. The trout were moving back and forth near the 1st gut and we were catching on at least every other cast. Our bent rods attracted the attention of another boat and they stayed a good ways out and were just watching us bring the trout in. We were at our limit on trout so we motioned for them to join us and we didn't have to say it twice. There were three fishermen and they had plenty of cocahoes and were chunkin like crazy but none were gettin bit. They had none in the strawberry color so we let them have what we had left since we were done, and just like that the catch was on again. I'll never forget that day.


And some people still think fish are color blind and fishermen are the only ones that care about color. Nonsense! Color can make or break you in some circumstances.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

these are practically all we threw in the early to mid 90s when I finally took the step up from shrimp and a popping cork. 
still carry the tuxedo color everywhere I go. 
when the brown tide was bad in the Laguna the first time, the root beer/metal flake, black back with a dipped chartreuse tail and a glass rattle was my go to lure. they call this color Texas roach now. 
caught my personal best trout (28 3/4 8#13oz) on a green/metal flake with black back, too bad it was in 1996.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I throw them more than anything! I have some that I bought recently that are made in the USA. Them and a clear DOA get the most use.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Cocahoe Cock of the Walk is my go to color. My buddies think I'm old school but literally in my tackle bag when wading it's bone spook jr's and that color cocahoe.


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

MY buddy should own stock in the H&H cocahoe brand. His main colors are Opening Night with the yellow tail, Blue Moon with the yellow tail, Cock of the Walk, Electric Chicken with the yellow tail and the CH Glitter.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like I have to go shopping. Again.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> And some people still think fish are color blind and fishermen are the only ones that care about color. Nonsense! Color can make or break you in some circumstances.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Strawberry white tail is a classic. They want that bloody red from time to time for sure.


----------



## Ballgame (Mar 14, 2013)

aguaflaca said:


> these are practically all we threw in the early to mid 90s when I finally took the step up from shrimp and a popping cork.
> still carry the tuxedo color everywhere I go.
> when the brown tide was bad in the Laguna the first time, the root beer/metal flake, black back with a dipped chartreuse tail and a glass rattle was my go to lure. they call this color Texas roach now.
> caught my personal best trout (28 3/4 8#13oz) on a green/metal flake with black back, too bad it was in 1996.


What color are you calling tuxedo? It's not listed on their website under that name. Or maybe i just missed it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ballgame said:


> What color are you calling tuxedo? It's not listed on their website under that name. Or maybe i just missed it.


Black back/pearl

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Older version of the Queen minnow on the right and recent Queen minnow on the left. Older version has a slightly thicker paddle than newer minnow. You think smaller paddle produces less vibration thus effects how effective the bait is in catching fish ?


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

They like tuxedos.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

I never use H&H cocahoe minnow because i was catching a lot of nice fish with BASS ASSSASSIN,but i believe is a good soft bait .
If i don't catch fish with BASS ASSASSIN and GULP maybe i try cocahoe minnow....


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

*Cocahoe minnow*

This is one trout catch by me with BASS ASSASSIN at ROLLOVER PASS


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Still one of my favorites!


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

was fishing down at SLP last year was using a black/sparkle coho minnow,,,caught,,5 flounder in a row (5 casts/5 flounder) kept pinching off the head of the 'SAME' bait about 1/8 of an inch and kept throwing it out there,,,til it got to about 2 inches and it finally got retired to my shirt pocket,,,,GREAT BAIT


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I have caught many trout on the "Queen" Cocahoes.


----------



## geovex (Feb 12, 2013)

I would have to say that I have been quite displeased with Cocahoe quality lately. They are my go to plastic, but I recently purchased four bags of different colors to find that most out of the package had strong deformities. I purchased a few more bags from a different distributor to find the same thing. Perhaps two or three out of an entire bag were good quality. Since I love fishing this plastic so much, I sent a detailed concerned email to H&H that included pictures. I have yet to receive a reply.

Until I came across this thread, I did not realize that they had moved production to China. I wonder if this is the result of the new lack of quality. 

I also fish a lot of Saltwater Assassin plastics. Very rarely do I get a deformed lure, and the shape is quite similar to the Cocahoe. Unfortunately, it might be time to say adios to H&H.


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

I ordered some from H&H earlier this week. I hope I did not just throw away my money on a poor quality product. I guess I can always return if they are uacceptable. Kinda of dissapointing what seem like a very respected lure company back in the 80's has qulaity controll issues. I will post when i receive the order.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The Cocohoe has been my go to plastic sinse 1986. I have a "worm bag" pouch full of every color they have with the "Tuxedo" being #1.

Let me put your mine at ease.

The H&H Company is in Baton Rouge La. *The plastis bait is still made in the USA*. It is only the H&H lead head jigs that are made in China. I confirmed this myself YESTERDAY on my way home with a stop at Academy. Looked at the pagkage of Queen Cocahoe Pearl with black back. Package clearly states "Made in USA". Looked at the H&H jighead. Package says "Made in China"

No worries Mate!!

Hey NOCREEK, I remember you posted that you had trouble finding the Tuxedo. I pick up a package for you yesterday.


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Did you have any deformities in your package? 

Thanks for info


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

MLB01 said:


> Did you have any deformities in your package?
> 
> Thanks for info


While I can't say deformities in the package of 10, there IS a strange "collar" Band about 3/16" long on the thinest section between the body and the tail. Looking at it from an engineers stand point, it appear as though they remachined the mold to add about a .002 increase in the overall dia of the section in an effoert to re-enforce that section. This is the first I have noticed this change. OR It could also be that the mold was machined in error on the short side and a new section was added to the mold to increase the length of the mold. Either way, it is not something that you would normally incorporate in a mold design, definetly add on. That said, only one of the package had a slight bend at the tail but that appears to be a packaging issue. The H&H CoCahoe jig heads are "OK". the hook is only a 3/0. Named the "Pro Cocahoa" head, it is round, powder coated with glass eyes glued on. They had 3 colors and 3 weights. Hook appears to be sharp and should not need touch up but does look prone to rust. Package of 8 was $2.99


----------



## CopanoRN (Jul 3, 2013)

The clear bags are still made in the USA, while some of the newer ones are made in China(yellow packages).














My experience is the USA made had no deformities while China made had 2-3 odd balls. Either way price was the same and I'd much rather keep all that business here one GREAT o'l USA!!! Best if luck to y'all anglers!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Very interesting. Thanks for the follow-up. Guess Im going to stock up before they are all made in china.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yup. I've seen some new bags made in China as well.
Just like most of other companies, China is a new wave for cheap labor.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Anyone else cut the top fin off of Cocahoes ? I find it gets in the way of the hook when you rig it out of the top of the bait...if you run the hook to one side or the other of the fin it makes the bait run crooked when retrieved.

My favorite soft plastic (and I've tried em all in the last 40 years or so) is the CT Mullet made by Phil Ortiz of Flounder Pounder.....made right here in Texas....Galveston County.

The top & bottom are CT Mullet, the middle is a CT Shad. Great action, and a good quality plastic that holds up well.


----------



## geovex (Feb 12, 2013)

I also cut the fin off for the same reasons. 

I checked the deformed lure bags and all bags recently purchased are the made in China lures. This obviously explains the issue. Such a shame since Cocahoes are such a great lure; but its foolish to pay for a pack of 10 when you only really get 3 or 4 good lures....


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

geovex said:


> I also cut the fin off for the same reasons.
> 
> I checked the deformed lure bags and all bags recently purchased are the made in China lures. This obviously explains the issue. Such a shame since Cocahoes are such a great lure; but its foolish to pay for a pack of 10 when you only really get 3 or 4 good lures....


Ain't it the truth. I will stock up on USA made but I've already made a pretty fair move toward TTF products. Especiall like the Big Minnow.


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopefully by ordering directly from H&H they will be made there in Baton Rouge. We will see.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

MLB01 said:


> Hopefully by ordering directly from H&H they will be made there in Baton Rouge. We will see.


Let me know what colors. I'm in the middle of a bunch of Academy store, I don't mind picking up some USA packages for ya. Can ship to Florida for ya.


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you very much TimeMachine, Hopefully will receive shipment today and if are not USA packaged will return and maybe take you up on that offer.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

MLB01 said:


> Thank you very much TimeMachine, Hopefully will receive shipment today and if are not USA packaged will return and maybe take you up on that offer.


:cheers:


----------



## BMFO (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been killing the specs and sandies with the occasional red under the lights with the 3 inch glow under the lights. Seems like everytime I get to my spot though, they want a different retrieval speed. Glow is the only color I have thrown, and it was only within the last 2 months I started to use them, but I will definitely be stocking up on the "tux" for flounder run!!!


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Well received my order today and not what i expected. Strawberry/White Tail Bag made in china, Tuxedo bag made in china, Opening night made in honduras, Pumpkin/Chatruese made in china. Called H&H and lady informed me that they no longer make the Cocahoe in USA all are manufactured in china. Told her I was going to return them and she was very kind and accomodating and told me to keep the order and would refund me. Really kinda strange b/c someone posted a picture of a package of minnows made in USA.???? Confused. I did notice the portion of the bait where the paddles attach are very thin, like they may break off very easily.
Might take your offer up TimeMachine. Anyone else have this expereince when ordering directly from H&H?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

MLB01 said:


> Well received my order today and not what i expected. Strawberry/White Tail Bag made in china, Tuxedo bag made in china, Opening night made in honduras, Pumpkin/Chatruese made in china. Called H&H and lady informed me that they no longer make the Cocahoe in USA all are manufactured in china. Told her I was going to return them and she was very kind and accomodating and told me to keep the order and would refund me. Really kinda strange b/c someone posted a picture of a package of minnows made in USA.???? Confused. I did notice the portion of the bait where the paddles attach are very thin, like they may break off very easily.
> Might take your offer up TimeMachine. Anyone else have this expereince when ordering directly from H&H?


USA ones were probably old stock...


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

From H&H


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

?


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

More of Order


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

I've used the Chinese ones with no problems, no tail breakage etc... I caught fish with with them too!


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

USA packages are the older version. Talked to H&H and said they weould check their warehouse for stock made in USA. 

Does it matter if you rig the minnow through the dorsal fin? Seems like you have to have center jig head through dorsal fin to get good action on this bait.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been doing extremely well over the past couple of weeks using them. Pulled in a 27" 6lb trout two weeks ago. Three 4lb trout last week, limit of trout this morning plus a numerous reds mixed in. I came across them when they were on sale at academy and am extremely impressed considering I paid $1.49 per pack. I only tried them because of the furlough and had to cut back a little. I'm glad I did. The fin on top doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

I put mine on a screw lock. This one has been through two limits of flounder, some specks, and a few reds.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Well.....I hit several Academy stores this weekend. Could NOT find Made in USA!!!1


----------



## MLB01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Called H&H directly after receiving my packaged Minnows from China to see if they had any remaining Minnows made their in Baton Rouge. Tommie from H&H told me he would check the warehouse for packaged Minnows in USA. 3 days later I received my order of USA minnows. Just a note, I did compare both products, USA and China, and found that their were always a few minnows with flaws in the China product. Maybe better quality control when produced in USA.


Was impressed with the Customer Service @ H&H for least taking the time and sending me the product I requested.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

It's weird that the Chinese ones catch waaaay more fish though! Perplexing...


----------

